# 2015 Pathfinder 2400TRS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2015 Pathfinder 2400TRS being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (164 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a AmeraTrail tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 7612xsv GPS/FF, Infinity Bluetooth stereo w/JL Audio & Sony speakers, Minn Kota 112lb thrust i-Pilot on a quick release bracket w/batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Atlas jackplate, Lenco trim tabs, Yamaha all in one digital gauge, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell w/recirculator and Power Bubbles, rear port side over flow livewell, (2) rear flip up seats, rear in-deck wet box, gunnel rod storage, raw water/fresh water washdowns, tackle center integrated in the LeBroc chairs, center console w/battery storage, Fiberglass Hard T-Top w/storage â€" blue LED lights & spreader lights, Pathfinder mid ship cooler seat, (2) bow rod lockers, (2) bow insulated fish/dry storage, bow overflow livewell, anchor locker, blue LED deck lights, blue underwater LEDS and LED navigation lights.

SHARP looking Ice Blue 2400TRS with a custom painted White F300. 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $64,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

